# Coffee Ninja!



## Capt Quirk (Aug 16, 2019)

Sadly, my espresso machine recently crossed to the other side. Since I needed to replace that, I figured it was time to replace the tiny 3 cup coffee maker too.

Enter the Ninja Coffee Bar

It makes coffee by the 6 cup pot, half pot, cup, or travel mug. It isn't an espresso machine that forces steam through the grounds, but it turns 2 scoops of Cafe Bustello into a good cup of coffee. 

Then you have the specialty stuff. It brews 4oz of condensed coffee for lattes, 8 oz condensed, and has a frothing wisk for hot or cold milk. You can set it to brew over ice, for iced coffee on hot days.

Here are the cons first-
The frothing whisk adds no steam, so it doesn't truly froth the milk, just aerates it some. Cream becomes whipped cream in about 10 seconds.

The other thing I don't like, is the small water reservoir. It holds 6 cups, just enough for a pot, nothing else. So, if you want a cup of rich brew, and not the pot of classic, you add more water. 

Those are my only real gripes. As hot as it's been, being able to fix a fresh brewed mocha latte over ice in 3 minutes helps me forget about the cons.


----------



## Dub (Aug 20, 2019)

That thing looks super !!!

Keep us updated on how it works out for you.

I’m soon going to be in the market for a new coffee machine.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 20, 2019)

My daughter has a French Press,,,,good coffee,,,,

Like your machine,,,,


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 20, 2019)

I 


Cmp1 said:


> My daughter has a French Press,,,,good coffee,,,,
> 
> Like your machine,,,,


Have a press too, here's pros and cons on that-
Pro, it makes a really good cup of coffee.
Cons, it makes one good cup. By the time you are done with that cup, anything in the pot is cold now. 
It takes a while to let it brew.
It's a real mess to clean up.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 20, 2019)

Capt Quirk said:


> I
> 
> Have a press too, here's pros and cons on that-
> Pro, it makes a really good cup of coffee.
> ...


True,,,,


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 20, 2019)

Dub said:


> That thing looks super !!!
> 
> Keep us updated on how it works out for you.
> 
> I’m soon going to be in the market for a new coffee machine.


I'm sure this might be a con for many, but this does not use k cups.

I looked at those Kurig based systems, and I'm sure they have espresso capable machines. What I really wanted, was espresso and steam froth, and a regular coffee pot. Wally World didn't have any that day. I thought this would do. It works great for coffee and cold coffee drinks, but not espresso.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> True,,,,


Now, if you could find a slightly bigger pot with a metal base for warming, it would be worth it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 20, 2019)

We have everything from a steamer to a press around the place and the Kureig ends up on the counter top. I confess I think it’s laziness.

I will say I found Laughing Man coffee at Costco and its the beat brew I’ve had in a long time. It’s available as a cup or a grind. Lately I just have Walmart drop it at the door. Told you it was laziness.


----------



## BeerThirty (Aug 20, 2019)

Dang man! That thing looks like it does just about everything!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 20, 2019)

True Story,I went to a friend's house,he just got a Kuerig,,,,I had five cups,it was so good,,,,


----------



## BeerThirty (Aug 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> True Story,I went to a friend's house,he just got a Kuerig,,,,I had five cups,it was so good,,,,



The woman bought me a Keurig for Christmas and I have to say I have not regretted how convenient it is...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 20, 2019)

I don't like the idea of pods, but they do make fill your own pods. A lot of times, I just want one good cup, little hassle.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 20, 2019)

BeerThirty said:


> The woman bought me a Keurig for Christmas and I have to say I have not regretted how convenient it is...


He had Green mountain,,,,man was it good,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 20, 2019)

Capt Quirk said:


> I don't like the idea of pods, but they do make fill your own pods. A lot of times, I just want one good cup, little hassle.



The laughing man stuff is recyclable if that's your preference.
The coffee is what has me hooked.

https://www.laughingmancafe.com/


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 20, 2019)

Isn't anything like a good cup of coffee,,,,


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 21, 2019)

We went from a pot to a Keurig when the coffee maker pot deal died. I use the keurig canister that is refillable and put regular ground coffee in it and I like it. My wife will drink coffee in the colder months but I drink it about 4 days a week in the morning. I like the high tech stuff posted above alot and my wife would use the cold brews during the summer.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 21, 2019)

The iced drinks are wonderful. The missus just made me an iced double espresso, and I'm enjoying it ?


----------



## hipster dufus (Aug 22, 2019)

my brother has been with keurig since they started. field rep. the whole family use, 11 of us, use to get free machines and coffee. that stopped a few yrs ago. still have the machine break it out for xmas and camping trips. way too expensive to use daily when ur having 2 people drink 3 or 4 cups a day. tried the fill ur own pod. not the same and messy. so,, i have a coffe ninja now for daily use. reely love the green myn dark magic, best coffee in my opinion,


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 22, 2019)

hipster dufus said:


> my brother has been with keurig since they started. field rep. the whole family use, 11 of us, use to get free machines and coffee. that stopped a few yrs ago. still have the machine break it out for xmas and camping trips. way too expensive to use daily when ur having 2 people drink 3 or 4 cups a day. tried the fill ur own pod. not the same and messy. so,, i have a coffe ninja now for daily use. reely love the green myn dark magic, best coffee in my opinion,


That story, for some reason, reminded me of a small town in New York. When the Yugo was first introduced, they used this small town as a test bed. Everybody got a Yugo. Somehow, I think y'all got the better deal ?


----------



## JohnK (Nov 6, 2019)

We`'ve had a couple of Keurig machines, got one somewhere now, not impressed.


----------



## Pig Predator (Nov 7, 2019)

I guess I'm the only one in the bunn camp. Pour water in and the coffee pours right in the pot. There's gotta be a reason restaurants been using them for decades. Had ours 8 yrs with no problems


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

Pig Predator said:


> I guess I'm the only one in the bunn camp. Pour water in and the coffee pours right in the pot. There's gotta be a reason restaurants been using them for decades. Had ours 8 yrs with no problems



Excellent machines, what I used before the Kureg.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 7, 2019)

flynlow said:


> Tossed out the Mr. Coffee several years ago in favor of the Keurig. Never looked back. Buy the k-cups in bulk or you'll be crying about how much each cup cost if you're cheap like me.



Check into bulk and buying plans the cost goes to nothing. They drop mine on the porch once a month.


----------



## tillWill (Sep 13, 2020)

Does anyone use WACACO Espresso Maker? I'm thinking about buying it as a birthday present for my boyfriend. I'm not really sure if it is that much necessary while camping. If you have some other ideas for something portable and useful, please share it with me.


----------

